# 2000 Audi A6 2.7t



## AWDb5Dub (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey guys my name is Mike and I purchased a 2.7tq 6MT A6 about a month ago. The car has 176k miles and runs like it is brand new! I have driven multiple 2.7t's and this one by far is the best ride I have ever experienced. The car was owned by an older couple and was never beat or raced, just driven from cincinnati to indiana everyday for work.

Anyways, I am currently deployed in Afghanistan until December, so I am combining forces with a few local shops and doing an RS6 K04 swap  

Doing a completely one-off exhaust from turbo back, including cut-outs
Built botton end w/ 3.0l stroker kit and main bearing girdle
2.8 v6 heads ported 
Custom tune SloMotion in Ohio by my guy Brent from Set A Part Motorsports
Lowered on H&R Sport Coilovers
Stage 3 Clutch from southbend
Upgraded Bosch DVs
Custom K&N cone filter set-up utilizing the stock airbox/ram air setup
Modified RS6 K04 turbos
VAST forged connecting rods
OE Mainbearings
VAST Stage 3 fueling kit 

Other supporting mods and anything else i forgot to list will be done at the end of the build! I will also include a step-by-step process to the build for anyone interested.

The setup we are doing is going to be capable of over 600hp! Im pretty excited so i figured i would post a thread and kinda introduce myself. I dont have any pics of the car currently but my guy Tim at Set A Part Motorsports in Milford, Ohio is going to be doing before, during, and after pics for me to post up. 

Stay posted on my build, I am starting to order the parts soon starting with the clutch and timing belt so they can just pull the motor out now. They are also going to completely pull the engine apart and replace every seal and gasket so essentially the only "old" thing on the engine will be the pistons, provided they arent damaged at all.


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

Please keep us posted on progress and results (and any issues). Most importantly, come back safely so you can enjoy it.


----------

